# Havanese behaviors?



## HavAPuppy1 (Oct 24, 2010)

My husband and I are wondering if some of Amelia's "odd" behaviors are typical havanese behaviors or just unique to her! She's our first havanese. Amelia loves car rides and sits in her car seat. However she yawns the entire trip. Every few minutes she yawns, and has been doing this since we got her. As soon as the trip is over she stops yawning. She also has to dig in her bed everynight before going to sleep. She digs and digs until its just perfect i guess and then goes to sleep. Finally she seems to think that shes a cat. When my husband lays on his side on the floor to watch tv she will climb up him like a balance beam. She climbs on everything but is not very coordinated and often doesn't realize where her body ends and falls off of things if we're not watching! Any other pups have the same behaviors? we are interested to find out! Thanks!


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

I consider yawns to be stress signals. Its like "Hey this is kind of freaky but I can take it". If anyone in the house is talking loudly my lab does it a lot or if we are sitting at the vet in the waiting room.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes they are quite cat like. As they grow, they will sleep on the backs of chairs like cats and mine sleeps on the back of the sofa and in the window sill. The yawning while riding is probably because the ear canals are not completely developed yet and her ears are bothering her. My Rosie developed car sickness instead--so count you blessing instead. The digging in the bed nearly drove me crazy. She is two now and still does it sometimes. She likes a "nest". I learned to make her sleep on top of the down comforter and mussed it up for her. Now she sleeps behind my knees in the "nest".


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Yawning is a stress signal. She may be letting you know she's a bit uncomfortable in the car.
The nesting type digging is quite common with Havs. Mine do it at night before they settle down to sleep.
Your pup is so cute and sounds pretty typical.

Have fun!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yup, mine does the nest build also.. although often times she "digs" in things like my recliner or the couch... LOL I have been BLESSED with a terrific car traveler... I think it may have helped that we drove 10 hours straight with her when we first brought her home! She shook and whined and yawned for the first hour and a 1/2 ... by 5 hrs in she was on my lap belly side up, sound asleep!  SOOO thankful she didn't/doesn't have car sickness! My Tillie also LOVES to steal things out of the trash... who needs a shredder when you have a HAV!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Pretty much everything you mentioned fits Stella to a t! Roscoe has some of the behaviors, too, including the digging and balancing acts.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

LeighaMason said:


> I consider yawns to be stress signals. Its like "Hey this is kind of freaky but I can take it". If anyone in the house is talking loudly my lab does it a lot or if we are sitting at the vet in the waiting room.


yep


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Nala doesn't really yawn but she climbs and nests. She is also cat like in her grooming routines and she doesn't like to get dirty at all. It's amazing when I come back from a walk with our two dogs it doesn't seem like they have been to the same places. Our tibetan terrier is muddy or dirty and Nala has carefully jumped over puddles and is dry and clean.

Your thread made me think about when we first got Nala I was so worried that she was sleeping on her back. I thought she might be sick until I read on the fourm that Havanese like to do that!

Enjoy your adorable pup.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Neither of mine do the yawning thing.....Sissy is a bed digger ...Smokey is not....Smokey is more of the "balancing" puppy than Sissy......both like to sleep on the back of chairs, couches etc....and Misty is too new to tell yet what behaviors she will have.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lizzie is a digger. She sleeps with us and she will dig and dig. My husband says she needs to learn how to be quiet! She also loves the back of the couch.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Yep,ours dig,and make nests,also like to curl up on the back of chairs,and use us as balance beams if we are lying on the floor.Luckily they are both good travellers,the yawning could be miner stress.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

The yawning is definitely a sign of stress :bored:

As for the digging to fluff up the bed, yes, Tori does that. She also loves to be up as high as she can get; backs of chairs/sofa, my shoulder when I'm holding her, etc., I'm pretty sure she does it so she can keep an eye "her kingdom" :behindsofa::biggrin1:


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Einstein and Watson are great at balancing. Watson can stay on his hind legs for several minutes. They both yawn when I believe they are not understanding what I am saying. They both lick when they are calming themselves, Einstein more so than Watson. Watson chews on his growls and Einstein talks and often meows like a cat. They all three sneeze when they are happy! There's a lot of happy sneezing going on in this house. Someone asked me if my dogs are ill. LOL


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

LuckyOne said:


> Einstein and Watson are great at balancing. Watson can stay on his hind legs for several minutes. They both yawn when I believe they are not understanding what I am saying. They both lick when they are calming themselves, Einstein more so than Watson. Watson chews on his growls and Einstein talks and often meows like a cat. They all three sneeze when they are happy! There's a lot of happy sneezing going on in this house. Someone asked me if my dogs are ill. LOL


They also all dig in their beds and no one gets sick in the car. I'm so Lucky!


----------

